# New 1/18 Track In Illinois opening in 2015



## AMitchell05 (Nov 10, 2014)

The new Depot Hobby Shop in Galesburg, IL is going to open a 1/18 scale carpet off-road opening at the beginning of 2015. Anybody interested or can give any advice? 
Thanks, Aaron :wave:


----------

